# Big concerns about a possible shoot...please help!



## user8 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am in the process of getting the finances together to purchase a professional camera, lenses, and other equipment so I can pursue both of my passions for makeup artistry and photography. My plan was to get a pretty basic kit together over the next few months to start working with my friends (who, for the most part, are also on their way to getting into different fields of art, so they understand my need for their faces lol!). The thing is, one of my good friends who is on his way to becoming a professional photographer was offered the opportunity to do a shoot with a bunch of girls with a "high fashion" sort of theme for someone's college class...she needs to direct something for the project...anyway, my friend suggested that I do the makeup for the shoot. I don't have all the specifics, but I would be the only makeup artist there and it sounded like we'd be working with 4-5+ girls... They are all Asian, and I have never done makeup for an Asian girl before so I am even more hesitant now that I found this out. It would be a good opportunity to start up my portfolio, but...my concerns are as follows:

*Cost: 
*I'm not sure if I am up to spending a large amount of money on something that I would probably not get paid for, and on something that would greatly deplete my camera funds. I would need to buy decent foundation, powder, concealer, etc. for the girls' skin tones. I would also need to buy brushes, false lashes, primers, eye makeup, mascara, and lipsticks. It seems that at the very cheapest, I would be spending $300 on just materials. And then, I am still having trouble finding what works best for my _own _skin...

*Sanitation:
*Given that I'd be the only artist, I am concerned about proper sanitation. I am OCD about germs, which is why this shoot would be so costly for me. At this point, I am not comfortable with using my own personal makeup and tools on people I do not know. (My friends, it's a little different, but I am still always very careful). I am also worried about mascara. What is the right way to keep mascara sanitized? Especially when you are using it on 4+ girls at the same time? And with the brushes, how would I keep them clean? (Eyeshadow I'm not too concerned about because I can just use the brush cleaner to wipe excess...it is mainly the brushes that I would use on the girls faces). 

*Set Up:*
I don't have all the specifics, but I kind of doubt that we'd shoot in someone's house. So I'm getting the feeling that I'd need to provide chairs, and then I would need a table to put my stuff on (stuff that I do not want to cart around). Suggestions? 

*Practice:*
Because I have never done Asian makeup, I would need to learn. Would it be too unprofessional to ask the girls for practice time? What about a test-shoot sort of thing? 

I'm sure I have more concerns, but I'm wondering if I am too new to this to be jumping in like that. I was planning on taking baby steps because of finances, but now I do not know. The biggest thing I am concerned about is cost, because I have the money in my savings, but I just wasn't planning on spending it right away like this. Plus, this shoot would be in a few weeks!!!

If some of you could help me out with this, I would really appreciate it. Also, if anyone has any suggestions, that would be awesome. 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## elvinworld (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't know if you still need this info, but you can use drugstore products on the girls. You can do a wash of colour all over the lid with some eyeliner on the bottom of the eye for the Asian lid, which would be quick and easy. The brushes need to be sprayed with 99% alcohol and brushed back and forth on a paper towel in between girls, that way you also don't need a lot of brushes. To keep mascara from being contaminated, you need disposable wands and use a new one every time you dip into the container. HTH


----------



## miinx (Dec 17, 2007)

ack, *never* never spray alcohol on your brushes! it will ruin them completely.  sanitize in-between models with a sanitizing brush spray like brush-off or MAC brush cleanser.


----------

